# Solved: Windows Media Player crashes



## klaatu (Sep 11, 2007)

Most of the time when I try to play a video with WMP 12, it crashes ("Windows Media Player has stopped working"). Nothing I've tried has worked, including:


Run the msdt.exe -id WindowsMediaPlayerConfigurationDiagnostic troubleshooting wizard
Unselected WMP in Windows Features, rebooted, re-selected it, rebooted
Run SFC /SCANNOW (found no corrupt files)
Run the Fix WMP Utility from The Windows Club
 I'm at a dead end. There doesn't seem to be a pattern with the fails; they happen with some videos but not with others in the same video format. VLC media player has no trouble with any of them.
Anyone have any suggestions for getting WMP working? Im running Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried the following Microsoft "Fix-it" solution?

http://support.microsoft.com/mats/windows_media_player_diagnostic/en-us

Click on "*Run now*".


----------



## klaatu (Sep 11, 2007)

Phantom010 said:


> Have you tried the following Microsoft "Fix-it" solution?
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/mats/windows_media_player_diagnostic/en-us
> 
> Click on "*Run now*".


 Yes -- sorry; I neglected to mention that I'd tried that too. I ran it again, and again it didn't fix the problem, but afterward I noticed that it's just .avi files, and some .mp4 files, that were causing WMP to crash. I did another search and found a Microsoft Knowledge Base article on a recent Windows update (KB2670838) that causes this problem on some systems with ATI graphics cards.

Thats what I've got, and I've been having this problem since this update came out a month ago. So I uninstalled it per Microsoft's instructions and rebooted.

That fixed it. WMP properly plays all video filetypes now. Take heed, ATI card owners for whom WMP is crashing on .avi files.


----------

